# Solo Lady Roadtrekkers



## Ltdedition (Jun 21, 2009)

New to RV ownership.  Just purchased a 1995 Roadtrek and am over the moon excited.

But I am curious to know if there are any other single women who are RV owners.

I have big plans, but would like to hear about others experiences.

Will be taking my first trip with my 11 year old niece in July or August, we are going to go up to the French River in Ontario..


 :question:  :question:  :question:


----------



## brodavid (Jun 22, 2009)

Re: Solo Lady Roadtrekkers

Hi Judy, welcome to the forum , just give the ladies a few days to answer 

enjoy and God Bless your Travels,

Ms Jackie


----------



## utmtman (Jun 22, 2009)

Re: Solo Lady Roadtrekkers

There are some rv forums out there that have solo women sections.  There are quite a few women on the roads both fulltimers and partitmers.


----------



## *scooter* (Jun 22, 2009)

Re: Solo Lady Roadtrekkers

Welcome and have a fun trip


----------



## Exodus (Jun 24, 2009)

RE: Solo Lady Roadtrekkers

Yes, there are single women RV owners, but I am a couple of thousand miles away in Santa Cruz California.  Happy traveling.
Enjoy the book "Blue Highways," though not written by a woman...


----------



## KatKatKat (Jul 17, 2009)

Re: Solo Lady Roadtrekkers

Hope Ltdedition is well on her way to French River by now....  I'm another single woman who is considering the purchase of an RV, in order to travel up the (West) coast, from the SF Bay area to Prince of Wales Island, to visit my daughter, granddaughter & son in law.  I've always loved traveling, but I've always done it via the airlines.  I've visited more foreign countries than American states, and it occurred to me that DRIVING to my destinations and taking my time to explore, now that I'm retired, would be the ideal way to travel.

I considered retirement RV travel with my husband, and then with a long-time boyfriend, but I've never thought about doing it on my own before now.  I want to take my octogenarian mother & 2 dogs with me, and I've never traveled to Oregon, Washington State or the West Coast of Canada, so the RV idea demanded my consideration.

Someone mentioned other websites that have forums for single women RV'ers.  Can I get some website addies?

Kat


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 17, 2009)

Re: Solo Lady Roadtrekkers

Kat, that sounds like the makins' of a really good book, too!  :clown: 

Welcome to the forum! I don't know why you need to go off to another forum. This one's got it all right here.

All you have to do is ask.


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 17, 2009)

Re: Solo Lady Roadtrekkers

Kat, welcome.  Ask away here and your gonna get answers.  While in parks camping, there is usually someone around that can help if you have an issue or need guidance.  Make up a sign that reads "HELP" and you will get it.  Don't use it if your broken down on the side of the  road.....Good Luck and enjoy your ventures.


----------



## KatKatKat (Jul 17, 2009)

Re: Solo Lady Roadtrekkers

Wow!   Thanks Archer and TC.   

I've only begun to seriously peruse the "RV For Sale" listings, and my son is helping me with my decision, but I KNOW I'm going to have a gazillion questions before I hit the road. (and unfortunately, forevermore)

Kat

P.S.  TC, I just looked at your webpage....  I AM actually a Henley descendent (the octo-mom is M.E. Henley, and my grandfather was Lawson S. Henley, M.D. of Virginia ...... )   

I was more moved by the summer festivities at Stratford than at my ancestral home, but I still follow the regatta each year.  SPOT ON DUDE!!!!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 18, 2009)

Re: Solo Lady Roadtrekkers

Kat, while I have actually been to and through Heathrow Airport and have sent half of my employees through there and on to Ely area, my accent tends to be in a more southerly direction.  :clown: 

The Englishman is truly the one that gets to take credit for the content that you speak of. I am merely providing the canvas for which he paints those pictures.


----------

